# What exactly are women marching for?



## Nerdtendo (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow, a controversy board. If it's here, I might as well use it.

 So.... What exactly were women marching for? I did a quick Google search and all the Wikipedia page said was "women's rights". That was vague so I Googled women's rights which told me, "Issues commonly associated with notions of women's rights include, though are not limited to, the right: to bodily integrity and autonomy; to be free from sexual violence; to vote; to hold public office; to enter into legal contracts; to have equal rights in family law; to work; to fair wages or equal pay; to have reproductive rights; to own property; to education." I'll go through these 1 by 1 because I'm confused.

Autonomy - so they want to make a self-governing country? Why?

Be free from sexual violence - this is a very real problem and a horrible one at that, but marching for it is like protesting against robbery. This world is evil and so are the people in it. You can't stop crime. There are certain measures you can take to reduce crime but you can't tell criminals to stop.

Equal rights in family law - please enlighten me. Don't we already have this?

To work - we've had that one for a while now. Good job 

Equal pay - i have no critisism on this one. Equal pay should be real.

Reproductive rights - is that supposed to be like abortion and whatnot? If so, they already have the right to abort.

To own property - Already have it. Good job

Education - Already have it. Good job.

So it seems to me that only one of these reasons has much weight to it. That reason is equal pay. If that's really it, then why aren't they just marching for equal pay? 

Now I'm really not trying to start a fight. I genuinely want someone to show me the other side of the coin. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

their marching because apparently men are worth literally nothing, and women are superior in every way.

There is a bigger push to get women into the workforce than there is men any more, and women are the ones who can bear children and have the best tools/instincts to care for them. So, effectively they are marching for things that either:
A.) Already exist (right to abort, right to vote, etc)
B.) Cannot be changed (sexual abuse is hard to change when there are evil people in the world)
C.) Cannot be proven*

I'm not gonna lie, I have strong, strong opinions about these movements. And I support what they want (as long as it is B and C) but chances are they won't get what they want. I am not a fan of the modern feminist movement (or at least the vocal minority) of Women > Men.

* It is hard to prove the wage gap. Sure, you can pull up statistics of how women aren't getting paid as much as men. Let's say their an English teacher. If the woman get's payed minimum wage and the man gets payed $2 above minimum wage, can you prove it is because of the gender? Wage is based off of experience, your level of education, where you got your education, where you have lived, etc. The chances of somebody having the exact same scenario on both sides is next to none.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bodily/person autonomy is different to nations/regions being autonomous. But yes it is one of those things which already exists and has for a while now.

"Equal pay should be real."
Is it not already real? There are laws on the books, seemingly well enforced ones at that, saying justifying payment differences with "because they are a woman" is really not OK. What else is there?

Reproductive rights.
It goes to more but abortion would be the major one. While it is there if you want to look into what some states/locations do as far as making it really hard for places where you can get one to operate (some of the requirements almost make it death by a thousand cuts). If you are already poor you may not be able to drive hundreds of kilometres to one, possibly take several days off work and have to sort childcare.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2018)

its basically just a big "I hate white men and trump" rally


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 22, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> its basically just a big "I hate white men and trump" rally


Yup, and as if that's needed, literally what you hear everywhere all the time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 22, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> its basically just a big "I hate white men and trump" rally



Gee, that's a good use of resources and time. /s


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

It's easy: if you tell a group of people that they are oppressed, they will eventually believe it and act accordingly.

Autonomy - an adult woman can take decisions like an adult man*

Be free from sexual violence - well, according to many people in this forum, victims always deserve what they get for some reason. I don't think the same way. Rape is horrible. However, not only it isn't a controversial subject (you will never hear people on the streets defending rapists*) and a judge will always stay behind a woman who tazed/shot a rapist, but the voice of a woman is much stronger than the man. If a woman accuses someone of rape, especially in the US, they will be, in most cases, guilty until proven innocent. And rarely punished in case of false accusations as well. You're a student? Forget your college.

To work - while I agree that some companies rarely do discriminate women, those are 99% of the time due to the company being small and on budget and not taking the risk of hiring a woman for one year that might spend 6 months away for paid maternity leave. You forced companies to accept this burden and some of them can't really take it. The law should be changed. Also, a lot of countries require companies to hire a certain percentage of women no matter their skill level. So yeah.

Equal pay - bullshit*. One hundred percent bullshit*.

Reproductive rights - they have the right to do whatever they want with their body already*. But what about men? If a couple wants to have a baby and the woman is pregnant but she changes her mind, why doesn't the man have any right?

To own property - lol*

Education - considering how women obtain scolarships and specific courses all the time just because they have a vagina, this offends me. A lot.



* This can all be true in some Muslim countries, but... why aren't they protesting there then?



By the way, let me add something that a lot of people don't consider an issue or a "first world problem": try being part of the 1% like me and find a woman that honestly wants to be with you because she loves you.


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 22, 2018)

To comfort themselves for the pathetic life they’ve had so far? All the while young women are being stoned, mutulated and treated like shit in the Mide East and they don’t bat an eye. But hey, whay can ya do


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 22, 2018)

Kek, Women and men have different Fortes, We are equal, But different.
It's stupid, although I agree with some of the stuff, Most of it's stupid.


330 said:


> Education - considering how women obtain scolarships and specific courses all the time just because they have a vagina, this offends me. A lot.


Can I get one because I have a winny?


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Can I get one because I have a winny?


Only if you're black or play sports. Or both. If not, you have to excel at literally everything and you may get it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> Only if you're black or play sports. Or both. If not, you have to excel at literally everything and you may get it.


Oh, well I'm Burnt toast colour, Close enough?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 22, 2018)

The march this year is automatically better than last year because Madonna wasn't wobbling about looking like a fucking ghoul trying to capture the 90s hip-hop fashion. Also, so far the only people that commented here are men, I'm more interested in a woman's answer to this question.

Plus the only thing I took away from the march personally was Scarlett Johansson calling out James Franco (not by name). Apparently she has issue with him but has defended Woody Allen in the past. I feel like with her, it's an example of gossip being the new form of criminal charges against a man in question, moreso than actual criminal investigations against men of power (Spacey and Weinstein). If that's what this movement continues to amount to, I'd rather see the celebrities speaking up for it, in movies where they aren't in ideal situations. For example a few weeks ago I saw Rose McGowan getting killed by a garage door in Scream and that was entertaining. Even before the movement, I viewed her as a monster, where the last thing she should get is a legitimate reason to vent, and she's been getting that.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 22, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> The march this year is automatically better than last year because Madonna wasn't wobbling about looking like a fucking ghoul trying to capture the 90s hip-hop fashion. Also, so far the only people that commented here are men, I'm more interested in a woman's answer to this question.
> 
> Plus the only thing I took away from the march personally was Scarlett Johansson calling out James Franco (not by name). Apparently she has issue with him but has defended Woody Allen in the past. I feel like with her, it's an example of gossip being the new form of criminal charges against a man in question, moreso than actual criminal investigations against men of power (Spacey and Weinstein). If that's what this movement continues to amount to, I'd rather see the celebrities speaking up for it, in movies where they aren't in ideal situations. For example a few weeks ago I saw Rose McGowan getting killed by a garage door in Scream and that was entertaining. Even before the movement, I viewed her as a monster, where the last thing she should get is a legitimate reason to vent, and she's been getting that.


Yeah, I was hoping for a woman's point of view too, but thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Wow, a controversy board. If it's here, I might as well use it.
> 
> So.... What exactly were women marching for? I did a quick Google search and all the Wikipedia page said was "women's rights". That was vague so I Googled women's rights which told me, "Issues commonly associated with notions of women's rights include, though are not limited to, the right: to bodily integrity and autonomy; to be free from sexual violence; to vote; to hold public office; to enter into legal contracts; to have equal rights in family law; to work; to fair wages or equal pay; to have reproductive rights; to own property; to education." I'll go through these 1 by 1 because I'm confused.
> 
> ...


There are no laws that discriminate females, but there are laws written in ink that discriminate against males.

*Equal rights in family law* - We don't have equal rights in family law. Its males that get shitted on when it comes to family law.

*Education* - Most males did not have access to education throughout history either. Most people were farmers.

Even in 3rd world countries today, we have a problem educating males along with females. Look at Boko Haram. Its been around since the 80s. They were going around to schools and killing little boys trying to get an education, and burning them alive because they think western education is evil. The females they gave them a lecture and released them. No one cared to rescue the little boys.

The all of a sudden years after they were seeing that no one cared about the boys so they decided to kidnap, not kill girls, and all of a sudden everyone looses their shit. And ran campaigns to save they girls but boys being burned alive no one gave a shit. If this doesn't sound like denying boys education then I don't know what does.

https://www.mediaite.com/online/why...rning-boys-alive-wake-media-up-to-boko-haram/

This is a recurring theme you'll notice if you pay attention. No one gives a crap about males but females gets all the attention. Though its gotten a little better over the years and more people are noticing male issues.

*Equal pay* - You know what, screw it, i'm making another post about this in this thread. I've been wanting to talk about this for a while but been to lazy to write something.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 22, 2018)

I didn't even follow it much this year, and actually didn't even know it happened again. I remember last year it was pretty much just a big protest march against Donald Trump, with a hodge-podge of liberal issues on display, many of which seemingly didn't have anything to do with women's rights at all. Had a bunch of my friends march around Seattle last year too (I was kinda indifferent to the whole spectacle), and they were going because of Trump. However, it seems this year it's a lot more pointed and focused. Whereas last year there wasn't a clear message anywhere that I could find (making it more of a pointless angst walk), this year seemed to actually be about women, especially in the wake of the #MeToo movement. The theme this year was (I think) solidarity in the face of workplace sexual discrimination that a lot of the fallout from the Harvey Weinstein situation has shed a light on, and that's something I can get behind.



Nerdtendo said:


> Be free from sexual violence - this is a very real problem and a horrible one at that, but marching for it is like protesting against robbery.


I agree that you can't march against predators, but I don't think that's the point. Like the #MeToo movement, I think the point is to highlight discrimination where it happens and ensure that predators are caught, or removed from the places of power they prey from.

As for all the other issues, I think it's pretty silly to suggest that women don't have equal rights. Maybe you believe equal pay is a problem, alright, I can get behind that. Or maybe you're pro-abortion and want to speak up about keeping in place the right to abortions that the pro-life side (the one that controls the government right now) wants to take away, alright. I'm pretty neutral on this issue, I think both sides have good arguments. But the Women's March is clearly not a rights march, or if it is, it clearly doesn't make sense to be one. The march clearly needs a strong central message. Even something as simple as "solidarity against the hardships women face in society" would be enough to get me a nod and say, "alright, I get why they're marching." A key message is the cornerstone to an effective protest, not just "get out on the streets because you're angry at something."


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I didn't even follow it much this year, and actually didn't even know it happened again. I remember last year it was pretty much just a big protest march against Donald Trump, with a hodge-podge of liberal issues on display, many of which seemingly didn't have anything to do with women's rights at all. Had a bunch of my friends march around Seattle last year too (I was kinda indifferent to the whole spectacle), and they were going because of Trump. However, it seems this year it's a lot more pointed and focused. Whereas last year there wasn't a clear message anywhere that I could find (making it more of a pointless angst walk), this year seemed to actually be about women, especially in the wake of the #MeToo movement. The theme this year was (I think) solidarity in the face of workplace sexual discrimination that a lot of the fallout from the Harvey Weinstein situation has shed a light on, and that's something I can get behind.
> 
> 
> I agree that you can't march against predators, but I don't think that's the point. Like the #MeToo movement, I think the point is to highlight discrimination where it happens and ensure that predators are caught, or removed from the places of power they prey from.
> ...


You know what gets me about sexual offenses. You have women slapping and grabbing males asses in bars all the time but its not a sexual offense. But a male doing it to a female, all of a sudden he's a sexual predator that you have to watch out for. Male sexuality is considered more predatory then female sexuality.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> There are no laws that discriminate females, but there are laws written in ink that discriminate against males.


Dear god, this is what happens in an echo chamber.  Yeah, all the men who established government and our nation's laws totally wrote them to fuck themselves over.  Makes sense.

That's why Donald Trump can be born into wealth, sit on his fat ass all his life doing nothing, and then be elected president.  Because he was being kept down by the woman Illuminati.  /s


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> Be free from sexual violence - well, according to many people in this forum, victims always deserve what they get for some reason.
> 
> But what about men? If a couple wants to have a baby and the woman is pregnant but she changes her mind, why doesn't the man have any right?



I assume we are referring to the recent thread about stealing phones. In that case nobody said that. You made a false equivalence, when some then tried to explain the error of your logic you jumped to the assumption that they said they deserved things and ran with that. To accuse those you were in discussion with of saying deserve as it is typically defined is rather insulting, as well as being false.

For the second quoted part there is some interesting discussion to be had there (a good term to look up being financial abortion or paper abortion) but as you then may end up with people losing out (single parent households and the resulting outcomes and all that) I doubt we will see such things. Compelling an actual abortion under law is rather tricky if we take the first part of the list and go with bodily autonomy as being a good thing, same with the reverse of trying to block one from happening. That is also before we get to the edge cases in things like surrogacy and what has been dubbed spermjacking.
To that end the current thing of "if you are dude sleeping with ladies then there are risks so make sure you use a rubber properly hey" will probably have to be it. Hopefully that male pill thing gets the kinks worked out and we have a nice option like that to add into the mix.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

Just thots being thots.

I honestly want someone to explain to me what rights men have that women don't.

Rape culture only exist from the male side. Nobody cares if I man is raped by other man or women. There are so many articles on female teachers raping boys and they never use the word rape and nobody fucking cares.

Wage gap is straight 100% bullshit. I mean this has debunked 100 times by now. If you still think this is real I can't help you.

@Xzi - Think he means family court system and the whole gender diversity.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Just thots being thots.
> 
> I honestly want someone to explain to me what rights men have that women don't.
> 
> ...


I hadn't even realized the wage gap was made up, or even thought to consider it for that matter. I guess this is a classic example of acting without research.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> @Xzi - Think he means family court system and the whole gender diversity.


Fair enough.  Still, the results of family court are usually dependent on the individual parents in question.  If the mom is certifiably crazy, the kid(s) are going to go to the dad.  Vice versa if the dad is crazy.  If both parties are reasonable, joint custody can usually be worked out, and that's a fair compromise.



CallmeBerto said:


> Wage gap is straight 100% bullshit. I mean this has debunked 100 times by now. If you still think this is real I can't help you.


The wage gap is real when you average it out, but really it's specific employers bringing that average down for women, not all of them in general.  Still, if you have one large corporation who pays women less than men, that's enough to make a big difference.

If the wage gap is really "gone" for all intents and purposes, you shouldn't have any problem with solidifying equal wages into law.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 22, 2018)

Too bad they aren't just marching to lose weight.

I hate how people keep saying that white males are privileged. I can promise you that women and minorities get better treatment in the US than I do.


----------



## kevin corms (Jan 22, 2018)

im not sure really, it seems like everyone has a different explanation.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Too bad they aren't just marching to lose weight.
> 
> I hate how people keep saying that white males are privileged. I can promise you that women and minorities get better treatment in the US than I do.


Generalize and insult based on physical appearance, then complain that the people you're generalizing and insulting get better treatment in the US than you.  

Seems like in your case it might just be karma and not the way "the US" treats you.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I honestly want someone to explain to me what rights men have that women don't.


You get to work more before your retirement even though your average lifespan is shorter than women's. Isn't that beautiful?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Dear god, this is what happens in an echo chamber.  Yeah, all the men who established government and our nation's laws totally wrote them to fuck themselves over.  Makes sense.
> 
> That's why Donald Trump can be born into wealth, sit on his fat ass all his life doing nothing, and then be elected president.  Because he was being kept down by the woman Illuminati.  /s


Sigh, I wouldn't argue with me and try to act all sarcastic when it comes to gender issues. I will tear you apart.

When it comes to protecting females males are willing to sacrifice themselves for females. Even creating laws that screws themselves over.
Like women and children out of a sinking ship before male.

If men made rules to benefit men at the expense of women we wouldn't have

The male only draft. If men created laws to discriminate females then they would've create an all female only draft. And just sit back and watch women fight wars for them and die while they benefit. Males would have the option to join the army and not the obligation to.

Males would make rules to make any women to be sexual with them whenever they would like. Instead of making laws that punish sex offenders.

Make it and set up society so that males would have a longer life expectancy than women. It was a one year difference in 1920's, nowadays its a 5 year difference.

Make it so that males won't the sex majority sex to commit suicide. More males in just about every part of the world except for 1 middle eastern country commits suicide at higher rates than women. If males were truly benefitting from disadvantaging women then why are they committing suicide at higher rates than women?

Set it so women would more often ask on dates then males. And if a women went too far too quickly then we can yell date rape, but she can't. Then women would then have to wait till she was proved innocent, rather than innocent until proven guilty.

We would have males studies classes rather than women's studies classes.

Women would be the primary bread winner and earn higher pay. Earning more money takes a toll on your health, and its one of the reasons males die younger. And hard work stress weakens the immune system.

Males would have 3 options when children are born. Be stay at home dad, full time worker, or a mixture of both. Instead of women having these options. For males right now is work, work and work. Or be considered a looser. Doesn't sound like options to me. And if women were to make more money we would blame them for discriminating us, but at the same time reject the women if they didn't make enough money.
This is what the world would look like if males created laws and rules and societal expectation that discriminates women at the benefit of men.

Lets take for example there were males that suspected their wives were cheating on them, they found that 30% of females were cheating on them because their kid wasn't theirs through DNA testing. It is legal in many states to force the man to pay for child support even if the kid is not his, even with DNA testing proving its not his. The male can't do the same to the women and force her to pay child support if he was caught cheating on her. 30% isn't a low number. If this doesn't sound like discrimination against males in our legal system then I don't know what is.


----------



## kevin corms (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Fair enough.  Still, the results of family court are usually dependent on the individual parents in question.  If the mom is certifiably crazy, the kid(s) are going to go to the dad.  Vice versa if the dad is crazy.  If both parties are reasonable, joint custody can usually be worked out, and that's a fair compromise.
> 
> 
> The wage gap is real when you average it out, but really it's specific employers bringing that average down for women, not all of them in general.  Still, if you have one large corporation who pays women less than men, that's enough to make a big difference.
> ...



Women and men arent working the same jobs or showing the same career ambition, this is to be expected when culturally most women didn't even have jobs until a few decades ago. Iceland just put a law in place for genders to have equal pay, but they have to check it themselves and certify the business (tax grab).


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> You get to work more before your retirement even though your average lifespan is shorter than women's. Isn't that beautiful?



I love the fact that men pay almost all the taxes yet women get most of the benefits.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I love the fact that men pay almost all the taxes yet women get most of the benefits.


Yes when it comes to taxes males pay more taxes but take less out of governmental programs, Women pay less but take more out. So we have a transfer of wealth to women through our tax system. This should be included in the wage gap debate.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Snip


Your post assumes males are idiots and don't realize the kind of backlash there would be to your proposed laws in 2018.  That doesn't mean women weren't barred from voting or working for the longest time, they were.  It also doesn't mean that the laws written when first establishing this country weren't created to benefit white men specifically, they were.  Yes, we've made a lot of progress, but there are still far too many systematic biases when it comes to women and other races.  This stuff doesn't fix itself if we just plug our ears and go "LALALA DOESN'T EXIST," it has to be revised first.



SG854 said:


> Yes when it comes to taxes males pay more taxes but take less out of governmental programs, Women pay less but take more out. So we have a transfer of wealth to women through our tax system. This should be included in the wage gap debate.


That's ridiculous.  People don't go on welfare to boost their wages, they do it because they're struggling.  Companies need to pay fair wages so that the taxpayers foot less of the bill.  And gee, I can't imagine what financial burden there is that women might have to deal with more often than men, can you?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 22, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Wow, a controversy board. If it's here, I might as well use it.
> 
> So.... What exactly were women marching for? I did a quick Google search and all the Wikipedia page said was "women's rights". That was vague so I Googled women's rights which told me, "Issues commonly associated with notions of women's rights include, though are not limited to, the right: to bodily integrity and autonomy; to be free from sexual violence; to vote; to hold public office; to enter into legal contracts; to have equal rights in family law; to work; to fair wages or equal pay; to have reproductive rights; to own property; to education." I'll go through these 1 by 1 because I'm confused.
> 
> ...


I'll try to get @starly to genuinely respond to this in a bit. If things go well there won't be bloodshed


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 22, 2018)

Well if your dressing like your a stripper and your name is Dirty Diana then you have your rights


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 22, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'll try to get @starly to genuinely respond to this in a bit. If things go well there won't be bloodshed


Thank you my good sir. I can tell that this is going down hill.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 22, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> its basically just a big "I hate white men and trump" rally



100% True.  I hate T-rump more than most but, In America, one of the worst things to be these days socially is a white guy.  You have no sympathy.  Everything is your fault and people can pretty much shit on you for being white and or a man at any time with no social recourse.  I get called a stupid white boy frequently and no one gasps.  They just look and wait for me to say something equally retarded.  And if I do call them a stupid (insert any race and sex but white guy here) I will get nailed to a cross.  When I bring it up and call people on it they tell me something like " Well, I guess it's finally you turn"  or they call it reverse racism.  Reverse? Racism is still racism no matter what color you are trashing.  Stupid bastards.  I never owned a slave, told someone to go to the back of the bus,  made someone use a certain toilet/water fountain, use racial slurs or oppressed anyone.  Saying it's my turn is just as stupid as the KKK outlook.  Tiny minds.



330 said:


> It's easy: if you tell a group of people that they are oppressed, they will eventually believe it and act accordingly.
> 
> Autonomy - an adult woman can take decisions like an adult man*
> 
> ...



This is HILARIOUS!!

Autonomy-  Not all decisions are good. Ideas generally get judged on merit, not sex.  Guys, even white ones, get their ideas shit on and or stolen by people above them all the time.  It's the American way to take credit for someone else's work.  It's how most of the 1% gets there and it's what most people really want.  Something for nothing. Get over it.

Free from sexual violence- This should be a given but there are two BIG issues. First, you can't expect all the spoils of acting like you are weak and cute (opening doors for you, picking up the check etc. etc.) without someone thinking you are weak and cute.  Predators will pick up on that. They should be shot but what can you do?   I am not victim shaming.  You know what you are dealing with when you are dealing with the public.  Be smart. I think rapists and moelsters should get life in prison. Unfortunately with all the false allegations, half the country would get locked up. The other thing is that it's mostly hear say and people lie.  Hitting on someone is not assault.  Men are supposed to be the pursuer in the typical American courtship. All of a sudden asking the hot chick at work out that has been giving you a lot of attention and you have a nice time talking to is a crime.  IF people want to be taken seriously they need to drop this bullshit.  There is a certain amount of guess work and trial and error in hooking up.  Now asking someone out is a crime?!??  Stupid. Our species need us to have sex to continue the line and for our mental health.  And a kiss is not assault.  IF a guy acts the fool and crosses some lines he should have social ramifications but not  legal ones.  Please.  I heard of a bus driver, female, that told some guy to sit down.  There is no law about sitting and she really didn't have a right.  The guy was a germaphobe so he said "Fuck that.  The bus is covered in shit and I will not sit."  She said " SIT!" He said "Fuck you CUNT!" Next thing you know she is claiming a "Verbal Sexual Assault."  WTF  Guy is an asshole and he obviously has issues.  Calling someone who is acting like a cunt a cunt is not assault.  Bullshit. If we are to take EVERY case seriously then we need to stop this type of bullshit crybaby nonsense.
To Work- Things have changed. Back in the 70's there were separate job listings for men and women.  Total segregation.  That is LONG GONE. Women have the right to apply anywhere and work if they qualify.  There are some bigoted sexist asshole employers out there.  It should be a social issue.  The 1% doesn't care and every time a woman doesn't get the job they claim gender was the issue.  Not everything else about them.  Another bullshit thing most of the time.   I have hired and fired a ton of people over my years and never use gender or color as the basis of my decision.  Did I get accused of racism or sexism anytime I fired someone not white or a guy?  You bet your ass.  I have a multi cultural crew.  I live in the bay area.  It's VERY diverse.  I don't care what color or sex you are.  If you are not qualified I WILL NOT HIRE YOU.   If I do hire you and you suck I WILL FIRE YOU.  I realize not everyone is like that and decide they want certain "type of employee".  If its true then that business should respond by firing the asshat or the people should stop using that company's services.  Not a law suit.  Some people suck. And this country is way too litigation crazy, Get a grip. 

Pay Inequality- I agree within reason. When she is just as qualified.  Not always the case!  Kevin Spacey gets fired for being a turd.  I actually agree with that. He is the type of guy who DOES deserve what he's getting. (IF the reports are true, who knows) So they have some of the cast do re-shoots and try to call it pay inequality when Marky Mark gets paid more than Michelle Williams??!?  First his contract said "No re-shoots" so they had to pay the man.  Her contract INCLUDED PAY FOR RE-SHOOTS.  She already agreed.  Besides that he is MARKY FUCKING MARK.  Michelle who? Who cares. She is shit and shouldn't be paid as much as a real actor or actress. Period.  People cry and say inequality and I say YES! Her talent,fame and box office draw are totally in equal to that of Marky fucking Mark. So should her pay.
Reproductive Rights-  Didn't we fight that already?  T-Rump and his band of treasonists  want to change that.  Please.  Abortion is necessary for our culture. Without it we would have too many unwanted kids and more shattered lives. I don't think abortion as birth control is okay.  I have seen cases where a woman has had 10+ abortions.  That bitch should be strung up in the middle of town and stoned to death.  Slut shaming needs to come back.  If you have had multiple abortions and weren't because of rape or defect you should be held accountable.  Be her conscious.  Plus most of the women who get multiple abortions are morons.  Maybe shaming will make them have less sex and less kids.  The species will be better off if the Moron Whores don't reproduce.  If we make abortion illegal they will explode!  We should make abortion/sterilization mandatory for people with low I.Q. LOL Just kidding. But if you are stupid, please don't have sex. Then this mess will work out.
Own Property?  Is this an issue? WTF? And as far as the Muslim crack.  Women in MANY countries can't own anything because the women ARE property.  Not just Muslim.  Pigeon holing Muslims shows your creed.

Education - Education is there for anyone qualified.  Women are free to attend any college that accepts them. The true travesty is that education costs anything in the first place.  Education should be free, in all levels.
And Finally this gem!

_*By the way, let me add something that a lot of people don't consider an issue or a "first world problem": try being part of the 1% like me and find a woman that honestly wants to be with you because she loves you.*_

LOL.  Keep crying!  The 1% for the most part are nothing but their money.  The fact you are crying about it but still have to point out you are a 1% is 100% HILARIOUS!  No body cares about your plight.  Your problem is bullshit.  What's wrong?  Abercrombie run out of khakis?  The espresso machine broke? Are you trying to say you are in a similar situation?  You and you're buddies put us in this situation.  Your opinion doesn't really matter.  1% is how much of your soul the devil left you after you sold it.  How about the poor guy getting judged on a date because he can't afford to pay for a fancy meal?  Or nice clothes?  You don't deserve to be loved for something other than your money if you are not something other your money.  I would love to "try being in the 1%".  Most of us would. Please,


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Your post assumes males are idiots and don't realize the kind of backlash there would be to your proposed laws in 2018.  That doesn't mean women weren't barred from voting or working for the longest time, they were.  It also doesn't mean that the laws written when first establishing this country weren't created to benefit white men specifically, they were.  Yes, we've made a lot of progress, but there are still far too many systematic biases when it comes to women and other races.  This stuff doesn't fix itself if we just plug our ears and go "LALALA DOESN'T EXIST," it has to be revised first.




Could you explain what you mean by "are still far too many systematic biases when it comes to women and other races"

From my point of view I see nothing but opportunities for those who are willing to put in the work. Are there racist and sexist assholes? Yes but we have laws in place to prevent that.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 22, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Well if your dressing like your a stripper and your name is Madonna



I hate her.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Generalize and insult based on physical appearance, then complain that the people you're generalizing and insulting get better treatment in the US than you.
> 
> Seems like in your case it might just be karma and not the way "the US" treats you.


It's the other way around. The world has treated me like shit and now I am bitter. You can't honestly tell me that you didn't notice that a lot of these women that keep protesting are grotesque in one way or another.

It is common knowledge that women win around 85% of custody cases, even though men are just as capable, if not better, at being a good parent than the woman. You can not tell me that it is fair that minorities can have these Black Entertainment Awards, Black scholarships, black tv channels, black dating sites, black lives matter...
... but the moment a white person tries to create something of the same type then it gets called racist. Now, how is that karma against me? Are you trying to say that all this unfairness that is in the US is all because of me?

Sorry for my examples of "black" this and that. Not trying to pick on blacks here, but I can not think of any other things off the top of my head that is made for certain races, besides scholarships for native americans and asians. But I am sure you guys can pull up many other examples.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Could you explain what you mean by "are still far too many systematic biases when it comes to women and other races"
> 
> From my point of view I see nothing but opportunities for those who are willing to put in the work. Are there racist and sexist assholes? Yes but we have laws in place to prevent that.


Just to start, we've never had anywhere near an equal number of female representatives in government.  It's usually closer to 1/10th at best.  This is reflected in boardrooms across America as well, the number of female executives is staggeringly low.  In other words, while we might be happy to give women jobs, their upward mobility is clearly being stifled.  As is men's upward mobility I'd say just because of unregulated capitalism, but not quite to that same ridiculous extent.

Women are naturally going to be the target of more sexual crimes, and while the #MeToo movement has put a spotlight on women who were previously afraid to speak up, we're already seeing massive backlash to that by those threatened by it.  That's just going to cause more fear in victims and keep the cycle going.

And while I don't attribute Trump's win to sexism, Hillary Clinton was clearly more qualified than Donald Trump to be president.  People were willing to glorify Trump's "experience" and downplay Hillary's for the sake of keeping a false narrative going.

Just a few points among many more I could make.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Your post assumes males are idiots and don't realize the kind of backlash there would be to your proposed laws in 2018.  That doesn't mean women weren't barred from voting or working for the longest time, they were.  It also doesn't mean that the laws written when first establishing this country weren't created to benefit white men specifically, they were.  Yes, we've made a lot of progress, but there are still far too many systematic biases when it comes to women and other races.  This stuff doesn't fix itself if we just plug our ears and go "LALALA DOESN'T EXIST," it has to be revised first.


Benefiting white men. But what about poor men, black men, asian men, south american men, men of different races. The slaughter of Indians. Not all men had those same rights.

Most males didn't have the right to vote for most of history either. Voting for your government was rather a recent concept.

Lets take for example in the UK. A good chunk of males males did not get the right to vote till 1918 the same year women got the vote.
Before that males fought for their right to vote. In 1832 the Great Reform Act increase 1 in 7 males the right to vote. And more reform acts through out the years till Universal male suffrage was achieved in 1918, same year women got the vote. They didn't want poor men to have the right to vote, but it was until WW1 that got them Universal Male Suffrage with the representation of peoples act. It was a similar story in other countries of voting rights not existing till 1800's and 1900's.

Most jobs that existed today didn't exist in the early 1800's and before that. Most people were farmers. So what jobs were women being barred from? The female did domestic duties while the male did hard physical labor like chopping down trees near the land. A women job was to raise the average 8 kids, knit clothing for those 8 kids, wash all those clothing, prepare food from scratch, It was more than an 14 hour job for the women. The was no time for the female to take on other jobs, she had to do what she had to do to for the family to survive.

Nowadays with microwaves, having less kids, being able to take a trip to the clothing store, and machines making life easier, women are able to complete the tasks much quickly, having more free time, and able to take on other things like a job. It was machines and technology that freed women from their roles. It wan't because males were holding women back. Women and males had to do what they needed to survive.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Just to start, we've never had anywhere near an equal number of female representatives in government.  It's usually closer to 1/10th at best.  This is reflected in boardrooms across America as well, the number of female executives is staggeringly low.  In other words, while we might be happy to give women jobs, their upward mobility is clearly being stifled.  As is men's upward mobility I'd say just because of unregulated capitalism, but not quite to that same ridiculous extent.
> 
> Women are naturally going to be the target of more sexual crimes, and while the #MeToo movement has put a spotlight on women who were previously afraid to speak up, we're already seeing massive backlash to that by those threatened by it.  That's just going to cause more fear in victims and keep the cycle going.
> 
> ...








I don't see this as such a big deal. As long as they are being represented who cares? I don't need someone who looks like me to represent me. I mean clearly women are getting all the rights they want just fine due to the fact they are the majority of voters and they which side their bread is buttered on.

I disagree the #MeToo movement is salem bitch trials. If there is no police report they are full of shit. None of this allegations by facebook or whatever. Harvey Weinstein did nothing wrong. He basically said "hey I can help your movie career if you fuck me" maybe did many didn't. They are just mad that they had to be whores to move up. On that note I can see their point but it wasn't rape.

There are so many laws in place to protect rape victims if they are afraid to come forward. While there is so much hate based purely on allegations.

On Trump and Clinton I think the people in general just didn't trust her or trusted her less then Trump.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Benefiting white men. But what about poor men, black men, asian men, south american men, men of different races. The slaughter of Indians. Not all men had those same rights.


...That's why I said white men specifically.  These races you mentioned still have to deal with systemic issues in 2018.



SG854 said:


> Lets take for example in the UK. A good chunk of males males did not get the right to vote till 1918 the same year women got the vote.


I mean that's fine, and if you want to make a case against global sexism then this is a good point to make.  I was pretty sure we were discussing America in particular, though, and here women didn't get the right to vote until well after white men had it.



SG854 said:


> Before that males fought for their right to vote. In the 1832 the Great Reform Act increase 1 in 7 males the right to vote. And more reform acts through out the years till Universal male suffrage was achieved in 1918. They didn't want poor men to have the right to vote, but it was until WW1 that got them Universal Male Suffrage with the representation of peoples act. It was a similar story in other countries of voting rights not existing till 1800's and 1900's.


Not surprising, obviously democracy didn't exist for the better part of history.



SG854 said:


> Most jobs that existed today didn't exist in the early 1800's and before that. Most people were farmers. So what jobs were women being barred from?


At the time there were bigger problems, like trying to live to see the age of 30.





CallmeBerto said:


> Harvey Weinstein did nothing wrong.


Welp, this thread has bottomed out.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

mikefor20 said:


> Passive-aggressive wall-of-text rants without ever using the "enter" key


...ok?

Also you should probably link to some sources for the stuff you wrote.



mikefor20 said:


> blahblah live is unfair pls give me money 1% suxx0rz!!!!!111111wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Ah, I see why you have so much repressed anger now.

I mean, it took me a lot of time to understand your post. My 98-inch TV kept distracting me. I have 4 of these.


Anyway, one night stands and sex becomes boring after a while. You just want to find someone to settle down but you're afraid of these women that are never honest when it comes to rich people. Sometimes I'd rather switch my life with someone else to finally find someone that actually loves me instead of my stuff.

Well, not with you. It almost seems like you're pushing your repressed anger to compensate for something.


By the way, I donate to charities in one month more than you could ever donate in your lifetime. So quit whining.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 22, 2018)

"I am woman, hear me ROAR!"

I mean, really, it's a pissing contest.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2018)

Why aren't we discussing the real issue at hand


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Why aren't we discussing the real issue at hand


Okay that's fuckin' hilarious.  Obviously there are people who take this stuff too far, but there are going to be people like that on the internet for any given issue.  Comes back to the discussion of "safe spaces," and these exist for every group/political party now.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Why aren't we discussing the real issue at hand


I thought it was fake... I hoped it was fake...

Just... no.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> I thought it was fake... I hoped it was fake...
> 
> Just... no.


What? It... isn't fake?


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> What? It... isn't fake?


https://thewaterpipe.wordpress.com/2013/12/22/can-a-fart-be-misogynist/


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Why aren't we discussing the real issue at hand


I am beyond laughter at this point. I read it, laughed a lot, when I calmed down I googled it and then continued to laugh. I am crying right now this is pure gold.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> https://thewaterpipe.wordpress.com/2013/12/22/can-a-fart-be-misogynist/



Hello 1st world problems.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> https://thewaterpipe.wordpress.com/2013/12/22/can-a-fart-be-misogynist/


.... what


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> ...That's why I said white men specifically.  These races you mentioned still have to deal with systemic issues in 2018.
> 
> 
> I mean that's fine, and if you want to make a case against global sexism then this is a good point to make.  I was pretty sure we were discussing America in particular, though, and here women didn't get the right to vote until well after white men had it.
> ...



Look at the civil war and the male only draft. White men were forced to fight in a war they didn't want to even after they protested. Even white males weren't always barred from laws. The only people that were able to avoid the draft were women and rich men. So in this sense rich males were equal to females. But even rich men had to buy their way out of freedom for $300 dollars to hire a substitute, a lot of money back in the day. Something males didn't do much of. A show on PBS said that the reason most males didn't hire substitutes was because women didn't allow it. They rejected men that refused to fight. (Women do have more social power than people give credit for.) And rich men that payed their way to freedom still had to provide for the war in some way and produce ammunitions and weapons for the war. The war was essential white males slaves (forced to fight by the draft) fighting to free black slaves. And women were exempt because they didn't want to see women suffer. But women did play a role along with males in shaming men to fight.

*At the time there were bigger problems, like trying to live to see the age of 30.*

Yes like the survival of the family which is what I said.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 22, 2018)

Lets look at Bill Cosby

why would they wait years when the man can die any minute 

now some of them is telling the truth but not all of them and its all for the money  

http://www.druhepkins.com/5-cosby-accusers-already-caught-in-lies/

Taylor Swift suing for 1 Dollar was a good idea


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Look at the civil war and the male only draft. White men were forced to fight in a war they didn't want to even after they protested. Even white males weren't always barred from laws. The only people that were able to avoid the draft were women and rich men. So in this sense rich males were equal to females. But even rich men had to buy their way out of freedom for $300 dollars to hire a substitute, a lot of money back in the day. A show on PBS said that the reason most males didn't hire substitutes was because women didn't allow it.They rejected men that refused to fight. (Women do have more social power than people give credit for.) And rich men that payed their way to freedom still had to provide for the war in some way and produce ammunitions and weapons for the war. The war was essential white males slaves (forced to fight by the draft) fighting to free black slaves. And women were exempt because they didn't want to see women suffer. But women did play a role along with males in shaming men to fight.


The draft has nothing to do with women's issues, and women weren't allowed in the military at the time.  Sure it was a benefit that they avoided the draft, but there might well have been plenty of women willing to join up who never got the chance.

In addition, guys who didn't want to go could just dodge the draft like Trump did.



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Lets look at Bill Cosby
> 
> why would they wait years when the man can die any minute


Because nobody would've cared in the 80s.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 22, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> But yea if you talk about rape in the film industry then why dress like this
> what was the fucking point of standing up for other women then? And somebody could jump that gate and rip her dress off


Whoaaaa, an outfit is not an invite for abuse. Holy Christ on a tricycle. It's like saying cosplayers deserve to be groped at conventions; it's wrong. Really mango, there's no argument to be had here. Rape is rape. There's no excuse.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Lets look at Bill Cosby
> 
> why would they wait years when the man can die any minute
> 
> ...




Feminist wanted to destroy the "Father of America" but they had nothing to go on that is why it took Bill's lawyers less then an hour to end this crap.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 22, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Whoaaaa, an outfit is not an invite for abuse. Holy Christ on a tricycle. It's like saying cosplayers deserve to be groped at conventions; it's wrong. Really mango, there's no argument to be had here. Rape is rape. There's no excuse.


I'm sorry for that one please forgive me


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Feminist wanted to destroy the "Father of America"


First you put Weinstein on a pedestal and now Cosby?  You need to get some better role models.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Equal pay - i have no critisism on this one. Equal pay should be real.


yeah! its not fair that female hookers make more than male hookers!
but really
alot of women actually make more or slightly less than men
if we want equal pay it should be equal work
not someone bitching about heavy stuff while everyone else lifts it


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

Eix said:


> yeah! its not fair that female hookers make more than male hookers!
> but really
> alot of women actually make more or slightly less than men
> if we want equal pay it should be equal work
> not someone bitching about heavy stuff while everyone else lifts it


When people mention "equal pay" they're almost always referring to equal pay in the same position.  "Heavy work"/blue collar work rarely pays well anyway.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

By the way, enjoy this debate as much as you can here because you will never get to do it in real life, as women will accuse you of being misogynistic, to be MRA cucks, to call you homos, then they will cry and seek help from white knights that will beat the crap out of you.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> By the way, enjoy this debate as much as you can here because you will never get to do it in real life, as women will accuse you of being misogynistic, to be MRA cucks, to call you homos, then they will cry and seek help from white knights that will beat the crap out of you.



#Cucklivesmatter


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> When people mention "equal pay" they're almost always referring to equal pay in the same position.  "Heavy work"/blue collar work rarely pays well anyway.


yeah but that was just an example I jave experience with
we were carrying steel beams and the 2 girls just stood there bitching about how its too heavy while we had to carry it


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> By the way, enjoy this debate as much as you can here because you will never get to do it in real life, as women will accuse you of being misogynistic, to be MRA cucks, to call you homos, then they will cry and seek help from white knights that will beat the crap out of you.


no the gays are friends with the feminist


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> By the way, enjoy this debate as much as you can here because you will never get to do it in real life, as women will accuse you of being misogynistic, to be MRA cucks, to call you homos, then they will cry and seek help from white knights that will beat the crap out of you.


The internet is the place for exaggeration, hyperbole, insults, and keyboard warriors.  People IRL tend to stay pretty calm and logical when discussing topics like these.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 22, 2018)

I get the impression that Women's marches are less about explicit laws and more about real cultural change. If you look at monsters like Harvey Weinstein, they never kept women down by writing laws against them, they did it by basically blackmailing them into silence about what was going on by threatening things that were important to them (their acting careers in this case, but in smaller cases it can be things like threatening family or using embarrassing secrets). Women's marches are less about trying to change the laws in the books but more about changing people's minds, because you have to admit there are some people that downplay issues like resentment for women being outside of caretaking roles and for speaking up from what they see as minor sexual harassment issues. There's also the issue that people like Roy Moore and Al Franken that abuse their positions are still out there, even pretending to be on the side of women like Franken. 

And just to be clear, I don't think it's strictly against males. There are women who helped Harvey Weinstein blackmail people he saw as troublesome, and even women who spoke up in favor of Adam Venit, the guy who grabbed Terry Crews's crotch. 

My opinion is that the women marching are just trying to fight for what they see as problems, and they never tried to create more problems for me. Given that, I don't see why anyone should think negatively about the march. I can understand indifferent but not negatively.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The internet is the place for exaggeration, hyperbole, insults, and keyboard warriors.  People IRL tend to stay pretty calm and logical when discussing topics like these.


You mean like this?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 22, 2018)

Gosh dang it. I was reading this and my favorite song came up and now I have to start it over because I wasnt paying attention. Thanks guys


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

See, I view the feminist movement (at least the modern one) very similarly to the equal rights movement (organizations similar to BLM).
Everybody is so quick to jump on the "Men are oppressing women!" boat, yet not so fast to support the men. What does this make? Well, by creating advertisements that specifically target women, saying that *they* can do it, saying *they* should go to college, saying *they* can run companies, you are creating an imbalance, where men don't get represented. But by creating an equal advertisement (replace all of *they* with *we*) you are offending feminists because apparently men are like this worshiped group that own literally everything. 

This all boils down to the argument: Sexism/Racism is a thing, but *Reverse* Sexism/Racism is not.

By definition, both of these mean that either one sex or one race is better/more fit than the other. Has nothing to do with numbers, political power, or anything like that. Only the minds of those pushing it.

I really like Stefan Molyneux's video "The State of Masculinity" in which he describes the current state of being a man.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> You mean like this?



I mean, that is a Youtube video on the internet, but I watched most of it and didn't see anything extreme or inflammatory.  Only a guy stammering and flailing around trying to make a coherent argument.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I mean, that is a Youtube video on the internet, but I watched most of it and didn't see anything extreme or inflammatory.  Only a guy stammering and flailing around trying to make a coherent argument.


Well when you are one guy who can't get a sentence out at a time before being interrupted by obviously (and unreasonably) offended people, yeah, you might stammer too.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

blujay said:


> Well when you are one guy who can't get a sentence out at a time before being interrupted by obviously (and unreasonably) offended people, yeah, you might stammer too.


I don't know if this is primarily a news or entertainment program or what, but they treated him fairly.  They just didn't understand the premise of the book and the argument the guy was trying to make, and he failed to explain his reasoning clearly.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

I look at all political matches first and formost through my own life experiances. From there I look at what the movements message is and what they are doing to meet their goals.

The problem with this movement is that either it doesn't match reality or want laws in place that are blantenly unfair to men. They say they want equality but they don't want the responsibility that comes with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I don't know if this is primarily a news or entertainment program or what, but they treated him fairly.  They just didn't understand the premise of the book and the argument the guy was trying to make, and he failed to explain his reasoning clearly.


The whole television/live streaming interview concept where one person isn't in the same place as the other produces a failure on the interviewee because the interviewer has all the control.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

blujay said:


> The whole television/live streaming interview concept where one person isn't in the same place as the other produces a failure on the interviewee because the interviewer has all the control.


Generally the host of a show has control even when there are live guests.  An interviewee is still expected to represent themselves well regardless of who has the control, though.  You're not gonna get anyone on your side if you can't be confident and speak clearly.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I look at all political matches first and formost through my own life experiances. From there I look at what the movements message is and what they are doing to meet their goals.
> 
> The problem with this movement is that either it doesn't match reality or want laws in place that are blantenly unfair to men. They say they want equality but they don't want the responsibility that comes with it.


Like I said in my earlier post, it isn't just about explicit laws in the books, it's about cultural attitudes and peole like Harvey Weinstein and Al Franken who treat women as objects in their minds. Those two might not be a great example since they didn't exaclty act legally, but there are people like them that act within the law and still treat women as objects. 

To make an analogy to the civil Rights movement, it's widely believed that if there had been a jury trial in the 1963 Alabama bombing of a black church immediately after it happened, the jurors would have found the bombers Innocent. There's nothing illegsl about making a case in a jury, but the beliefs of those people are still a problem. One of the greatest successes of the civil Rights movement was that they changed hearts as well as laws. And if you want a real-life case (since this is a hypothetical) look at the Emmet Till case. 

Now, I'm not trying to equivalize the current treatment of women to the treatment of a group that often got lynched in cold blood. I'm trying to make the point that if you only look at the laws in that books instead of the beliefs society holds, you're missing most of the picture.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Generally the host of a show has control even when there are live guests.  An interviewee is still expected to represent themselves well regardless of who has the control, though.  You're not gonna get anyone on your side if you can't be confident and speak clearly.


Have you ever interviewed for a job? What if you and the interviewer don't like each other? They will not hire you, and they definitely won't even try to look at things from your perspective.

If you re-watch the video you will see that whenever he was about to make a point the interrupt him. One example is 2:25, and the interviewers were definitely not treating him fair.

"Peter, do you have a girlfriend?"
"No, I am single right now"
"huh, funny"


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

blujay said:


> Have you ever interviewed for a job? What if you and the interviewer don't like each other? They will not hire you, and they definitely won't even try to look at things from your perspective.


It's the same thing with job interviews, you've got to be the one to represent yourself well and leave an impression.  You can't criticize the way they do an interview and expect to get a job, any failures are your own in this scenario.



blujay said:


> If you re-watch the video you will see that whenever he was about to make a point the interrupt him. One example is 2:25, and the interviewers were definitely not treating him fair.
> 
> "Peter, do you have a girlfriend?"
> "No, I am single right now"
> "huh, funny"


I mean, it's a dumb question to ask, and people laughed which is why I asked if it was an entertainment show, but it wasn't the end of the interview.  He still had plenty of time to make his case and simply couldn't.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Like I said in my earlier post, it isn't just about explicit laws in the books, it's about cultural attitudes and peole like Harvey Weinstein and Al Franken who treat women as objects in their minds. Those two might not be a great example since they didn't exaclty act legally, but there are people like them that act within the law and still treat women as objects.
> 
> To make an analogy to the civil Rights movement, it's widely believed that if there had been a jury trial in the 1963 Alabama bombing of a black church immediately after it happened, the jurors would have found the bombers Innocent. There's nothing illegsl about making a case in a jury, but the beliefs of those people are still a problem. One of the greatest successes of the civil Rights movement was that they changed hearts as well as laws. And if you want a real-life case (since this is a hypothetical) look at the Emmet Till case.
> 
> Now, I'm not trying to equivalize the current treatment of women to the treatment of a group that often got lynched in cold blood. I'm trying to make the point that if you only look at the laws in that books instead of the beliefs society holds, you're missing most of the picture.




People in power abuse their power. This has nothing to do with the women's match and more how people evil humans can be. How many men have been used as nothing more then ATMs by the women who claimed to love them and the second they were disabled left them.

Both men and women face solical pressures this is rooted in their biological. Ago women must be in the home bare foot and pregent and men must be a protector and provider for his family.

Doesn't really matter in the end, honestly fuck those people and live the life you want. If someone gets in your way telling you what you should or shouldn't do again tell them to fuck themselves.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It's the same thing with job interviews, you've got to be the one to represent yourself well and leave an impression.  You can't criticize the way they do an interview and expect to get a job, any failures are your own in this scenario.
> 
> 
> I mean, it's a dumb question to ask, and people laughed which is why I asked if it was an entertainment show, but it wasn't the end of the interview.  He still had plenty of time to make his case and simply couldn't.


His arguments were well formed for the 30 seconds he was given to answer questions it took him pages to answer in his books.

So. You mean to tell me that if I am being interviewed by a feminist, I have an equally likely chance of getting the job as if being interviewed by a man? In theory, I should, but in practice, I don't.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 22, 2018)

Here was a recent issue with the "pay gap"

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/01/mark-wahlberg-michelle-williams-wage-gap

Now I know who mark wahlberg is, and I think to most people if you mentioned his name would know exactly who he is along with his movie acting he also has his own reality tv show in addition to actor roles in another pretty popular show.
Then we have michelle williams who I had no idea who that even was and it seems the only reason people know who she is, is because she was dating heath ledger.

So we have mark who is a famous household name, and michelle who isnt. Mark got paid 1.5 million and michelle less than one thousand.
Mark got pressured by all the extreme leftist media and ended up donating the 1.5 mil to sexual harassment legal fund.

So is this evidence of the pay gap or is this actual a combination bad agent negotiating and very famous actor name vs a not that famous actor name?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

blujay said:


> His arguments were well formed for the 30 seconds he was given to answer questions it took him pages to answer in his books.
> 
> So. You mean to tell me that if I am being interviewed by a feminist, I have an equally likely chance of getting the job as if being interviewed by a man? In theory, I should, but in practice, I don't.


Your chances of getting that job depend entirely on you.  Your job experience, your prowess in the interview, and your persistence.  If a feminist has risen to hiring manager it's because she's already shown she's competent to make those decisions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> Here was a recent issue with the "pay gap"
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/01/mark-wahlberg-michelle-williams-wage-gap
> 
> ...





blujay said:


> * It is hard to prove the wage gap. Sure, you can pull up statistics of how women aren't getting paid as much as men. Let's say their an English teacher. If the woman get's payed minimum wage and the man gets payed $2 above minimum wage, can you prove it is because of the gender? Wage is based off of experience, your level of education, where you got your education, where you have lived, etc. The chances of somebody having the exact same scenario on both sides is next to none.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Your chances of getting that job depend entirely on you.  Your job experience, your prowess in the interview, and your persistence.  If a feminist has risen to hiring manager it's because she's already shown she's competent to make those decisions.





Spoiler











No it doesn't actually. If you wholeheartedly believe that somebodies personal opinions will not be reflected in who gets hired for a job then you really need to spend some time away from the internet and apply for more jobs.

A feminist who believes that more women should have jobs will undoubtedly hire more women than men. The same goes the other way around.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I look at all political matches first and formost through my own life experiances. From there I look at what the movements message is and what they are doing to meet their goals.
> 
> The problem with this movement is that either it doesn't match reality or want laws in place that are blantenly unfair to men. They say they want equality but they don't want the responsibility that comes with it.


This isnt so much about just evil people as much as it is about evil beliefs good people might hold. 70 years ago, the only accepted adult life for lots of women was as a home maker. Because of this, many fathers and mothers alike withheld college tuition from brilliant women and forced them to marry against their desires. 

That's still a problem today, it's even done by people that do care for their daughters but are guided by misogynistic ideals we've held for a long time. And that's one of the problems that women's marches help fight.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

blujay said:


> No it doesn't actually. If you wholeheartedly believe that somebodies personal opinions will not be reflected in who gets hired for a job then you really need to spend some time away from the internet and apply for more jobs.
> 
> A feminist who believes that more women should have jobs will undoubtedly hire more women than men. The same goes the other way around.


You realize there are laws against this, right?  If you have solid evidence that you were kept out of a job because of gender discrimination, you'd be very likely to win a lawsuit.  Which is why, again, a company isn't going to assign someone to hiring manager who judges people by anything other than merit.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> This isnt so much about just evil people as much as it is about evil beliefs good people might hold. 70 years ago, the only accepted adult life for lots of women was as a home maker. Because of this, many fathers and mothers alike withheld college tuition from brilliant women and forced them to marry against their desires.
> 
> That's still a problem today, it's even done by people that do care for their daughters but are guided by misogynistic ideals we've held for a long time. And that's one of the problems that women's marches help fight.





ThisIsDaAccount said:


> This isnt so much about just evil people as much as it is about evil beliefs good people might hold. 70 years ago, the only accepted adult life for lots of women was as a home maker. Because of this, many fathers and mothers alike withheld college tuition from brilliant women and forced them to marry against their desires.
> 
> That's still a problem today, it's even done by people that do care for their daughters but are guided by misogynistic ideals we've held for a long time. And that's one of the problems that women's marches help fight.




I'd argue they were on to something. Women are more unhappy today then they were a few generations ago.


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2018)

Holy hot potatoes on a trampoline, what even is this thread. 

As far as America goes, I really REALLY don't think we need yet another one of their oppression contest marches. We have issues on both sides, man and woman. Instead, people are running in circles, yet again trying to prove the wage gap exists once more. 



> -those defending Weinstein/Cosby-



The place where actual huge discrepancy between genders shows itself is Hollywood. By technicallity, Weinstein didn't do anything illegal, and it's all hearsay. But that by no means should mean that what he did was even remotely okay. He's a scumbag, plain and simple, and he clearly used his power to leverage towards actresses. At the same time, these women had to have some level of expectation here. If a creepy man calls you up to their hotel room at night to see if you'll be good for the movie, there's something being blatantly implied, that they're accepting by stepping foot in the door. 

I'm not saying the women are at fault themselves for going along with it, Weinstein is a piece of garbage for making them feel like they have to do such things for a role. It's just, Hollywood is a cesspool that is skewed against women, most certainly. But let's be real--while this is a huge issue, it doesn't really affect women in their average daily lives. 

If men tried to March for equal rights in child custody cases, they'd be laughed at and berated. This march is nothing more than women getting an ego boost and rallying how terrible Trump is. They're free to do so, but it's a bit of a waste of time and resources.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I mean, that is a Youtube video on the internet, but I watched most of it and didn't see anything extreme or inflammatory.  Only a guy stammering and flailing around trying to make a coherent argument.


Sure, let's analyze it:

"What is it that you have against women?" first question of the "interview"

*man proceeds to explain the unfairness of divorce*
"As a happily married woman for 11 years I have to disagree" what does that have to do with anything? She tried her best to set a disagreement there.

"Men are a minority in university"
"What universities?"
"Most universities"
"But they get more paid then women" once again, attempting to be right by changing subject, even though the wage gap is a myth

"More men are incarcerated, more men die at war, more men kill themselves. What's the problem with men?"
*crowd laughter* this is just disgusting

*man explains how society treats men as disposable while still specifies it isn't women's fault*
"*mocking voice* do you have a girlfriend?" this too

"Is it that you're feeling that your place at the top of the tree is being challenged [by women]?"
*man explains, once again, that he isn't anti-women and that he never was on top of any tree. He makes a great example about men's health*
"...can't we just get along?" no arguments here, so let's have some humor.


I'm not going to quote the ending because it was the worst part of the video. Have we really seen the same one?


----------



## gameboy (Jan 22, 2018)

^finally a woman that gets it...


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> ...ok?
> 
> Also you should probably link to some sources for the stuff you wrote.
> 
> ...



Bravo.  You prove you are to blame. You are the problem. No doubt. Donate to charity LOL then you write it off.  I am not angry in general. The real problem with the rich is that they are only "People" in the technical sense.  Most of us know that.  The only way you'll find someone who likes you and not your money is if you grow a soul.  Or find a whore without one.  You are the worst kind of person.  Ask yourself, If I was broke, would I like myself? LOL No you woulden't.  I bet you know all this and don;t like yourself either.  I bet you talk up your net-worth whenever you meet someone.  Kinda like in this thread.  Any woman who wants you and not your cash will be a soulless monster.  Just like you.  You are devoid of humanity.  Total turd.  My anger is not repressed.  It is free flowing and directed at "people" like you.  Go back to your caviar and your Mercedes and let genuine people be.  You self absorbed greedy troll.

People like this are the cause of most of the problems in the world today. The 1% have over 60% of the worlds wealth.  What you fail to realize is the time will come when the masses say fuck it just squish you guys like the cockroaches you really are.  You are nothing without your pawns.  Better treat them right.  No wonder you can't find a woman.  You deserve all the worst things in life.  And a lot more than 1% of real people agree with me.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

Chary said:


> If men tried to March for equal rights in child custody cases, they'd be laughed at and berated. This march is nothing more than women getting an ego boost and rallying how terrible Trump is. They're free to do so, but it's a bit of a waste of time and resources.


I disagree, the right to protest is an important one, and not one that every country has.  There are also plenty of issues men can march for without being ridiculed.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I'd argue they were on to something. Women are more unhappy today then they were a few generations ago.


Women should be free to choose what they want, if they want to be caretakers then great. But if they want to have careers, they're adults, they can make that choice for themselves. 

Having no choice doesn't make anyone happier.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Women should be free to choose what they want, if they want to be caretakers then great. But if they want to have careers, they're adults, they can make that choice for themselves.
> 
> Having no choice doesn't make anyone happier.




Sorry that was me being a bit of a dick sorry. Yeah people should be able to do whatever makes them happy as long as it doesn't hurt anyone AND if they are willing to take full responsibility for their actions.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

mikefor20 said:


> Bravo.  You prove you are to blame. You are the problem. No doubt. Donate to charity LOL then you write it off.  I am not angry in general. The real problem with the rich is that they are only "People" in the technical sense.  Most of us know that.  The only way you'll find someone who likes you and not your money is if you grow a soul.  Or find a whore without one.  You are the worst kind of person.  Ask yourself, If I was broke, would I like myself? LOL No you woulden't.  I bet you know all this and don;t like yourself either.  I bet you talk up your net-worth whenever you meet someone.  Kinda like in this thread.  Any woman who wants you and not your cash will be a soulless monster.  Just like you.  You are devoid of humanity.  Total turd.  My anger is not repressed.  It is free flowing and directed at "people" like you.  Go back to your caviar and your Mercedes and let genuine people be.  You self absorbed greedy troll.
> 
> People like this are the cause of most of the problems in the world today. The 1% have over 60% of the worlds wealth.  What you fail to realize is the time will come when the masses say fuck it just squish you guys like the cockroaches you really are.  You are nothing without your pawns.  Better treat them right.  No wonder you can't find a woman.  You deserve all the worst things in life.  And a lot more than 1% of real people agree with me.










gameboy said:


> ^finally a woman that gets it...


Thanks but I'm a dude.


Xzi said:


> You realize there are laws against this, right?  If you have solid evidence that you were kept out of a job because of gender discrimination, you'd be very likely to win a lawsuit.  Which is why, again, a company isn't going to assign someone to hiring manager who judges people by anything other than merit.


A judge can have a different opinion than you regarding "solid" evidence.

Also, people like @mikefor20 don't have the money to spend on lawsuits they aren't 100% sure they can win.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> "What is it that you have against women?" first question of the "interview"


Again I'm questioning if this is even a real interview or more an entertainment show.



330 said:


> *man proceeds to explain the unfairness of divorce*


He didn't explain it well obviously, you'd have to make a completely separate argument as to why divorce is unfair.  What about prenuptial agreements?  Could those not be unfair for the woman?



330 said:


> "Men are a minority in university"
> "What universities?"
> "Most universities"


Specifics here would've done wonders, and I'm not sure what this has to do with men's rights.  It's either a gender gap at birth, which we can't really do anything about, or more men are choosing to stop their education after high school, which we can't do anything about.



330 said:


> "But they get more paid then women" once again, attempting to be right by changing subject, even though the wage gap is a myth


The wage gap is not a myth when you average it all out.  This might be due to a few large employers and a few job positions in specific, but in that case a wage equality law fixes it all the same.



330 said:


> "More men are incarcerated, more men die at war, more men kill themselves. What's the problem with men?"
> *crowd laughter* this is just disgusting


Disgusting if you're easily offended I guess, but IMO it was just a poor attempt at humor.



330 said:


> *man explains how society treats men as disposable while still specifies it isn't women's fault*


We're all disposable in a capitalist society, and we all die.  Not a great argument.


I'm not making excuses for the interviewers, but rarely do you see an interviewee who flubs things so badly, either.  It was a shitshow all-around.



330 said:


> A judge can have a different opinion than you regarding "solid" evidence.
> 
> Also, people like @mikefor20 don't have the money to spend on lawsuits they aren't 100% sure they can win.


Sure they can, but that doesn't change the fact that the law protects against discrimination in all forms when it comes to hiring.  By his logic, all our companies would be either 90% male employees or 90% female employees.  That would be obvious evidence of discrimination, though, which is why it doesn't happen.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 22, 2018)

how about we all come up with more reasons to assume that millions of women did this thing without any real reason and that, honestly, us guys have it much harder anyways.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> how about we all come up with more reasons to assume that millions of women did this thing without any real reason?




We don't need to assume. We can look at their mission statement and laugh at them.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> how about we all come up with more reasons to assume that millions of women did this thing without any real reason and that, honestly, us guys have it much harder anyways.


It's mostly the Trump thing that galvanizes people IMO.  Even the whole #MeToo movement seems to have come about as a result of an accused assaulter/rapist getting elected president.  If there's one positive thing to come from that, it's the massive backlash that we're seeing build momentum now.  Not just from women, but they have good reason to be a big part of it.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> Thanks but I'm a dude.
> 
> A judge can have a different opinion than you regarding "solid" evidence.
> 
> Also, people like @mikefor20 don't have the money to spend on lawsuits they aren't 100% sure they can win.



No woman will ever genuinely like you because you are a horrible person.  Judging from some of your posts you don't really like women anyway.  Seem kinda hateful to them. Maybe you are repressing something.  Perhaps your sexuality?  Nothing to do with money.  Turds attract turds.  People like you are the reason white guys get a bad rap. You should go away. Nobody really likes you. You wont be missed. You will get what you truly deserve.  You either stole or inherited that money anyway. What a joke.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

mikefor20 said:


> No woman will ever genuinely like you because you are a horrible person.  Judging from some of your posts you don't really like women anyway.  Seem kinda hateful to them. Maybe you are repressing something.  Perhaps your sexuality?  Nothing to do with money.  Turds attract turds.  People like you are the reason white guys get a bad rap. You should go away. Nobody really likes you. You wont be missed. You will get what you truly deserve.  You either stole or inherited that money anyway. What a joke.


So much repressed anger. Let it all out buddy. Your tears are delicious


- Sent from my MacBook worth 1+ years of (your) work


----------



## gameboy (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> Thanks but I'm a dude.



it was meant for chary, who is smart enough to realize that people can be stupid AF for expecting free handouts without having to putout in one way or another


----------



## Issac (Jan 22, 2018)

Has anyone listened to those attending the march, instead of putting words and thoughts in their mouths? 

I've seen signs that I think are stupid, with the text "power to the pussy"... What's the point? That isn't constructive. 

I think a more clear message would be better, and would silence at least since of those who are "against" them.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Sorry that was me being a bit of a dick sorry. Yeah people should be able to do whatever makes them happy as long as it doesn't hurt anyone AND if they are willing to take full responsibility for their actions.


Yeah, this summarizes my beliefs, and I think it's important to realize that there are still some people that don't believe in giving women that choice. 

For that reason, I applaud everyone who empowers women to make that choice against their odds. This includes the women of the march and other people like Ivanka Trump, who I do believe empowers that idea even though I disagree with her other unrelated policies.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 22, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> So.... What exactly were women marching for?
> 
> Autonomy - so they want to make a self-governing country? Why?
> 
> ...



I'll keep it short, but essentially, lawmakers keep trying to restrict the rights you assume women already have. It'll vary from state to state, but generally laws are passed that don't technically offend superior/federal laws, but do everything they can to minimize those rights. Women make one step forward, then some aholes try and restrict what they can and can't do.

For instance, technically, yes, they can get an abortion. If they drive for 4-8 hours, both way, to the only "authorized" clinic in the state that can do it. And sit through an hour or so of a "nurse" telling them how shitty of a person they are for wanting to do it. Then they have a 24 waiting period at the earliest before they can schedule for the actual procedure, to give the woman time to "reconsider". Then driving 4-8 hours again, both ways. Then you pay through the nose. IF you can schedule it sometime between 11-3, on tuesday, wednesday, or thursday. If you can do it before 2-4 weeks after getting pregnant. Hope you caught it early! These are the worst offending examples, but they are real examples of what is currently the law in some places, and what they keep trying to pass. This is how they limit rights, even if it's still technically legal. Easy access, without the condemnation and shame, is a requirement for abortion to be considered actually allowed.

Autonomy, as in bodily autonomy. Which means they get to choose what to do with their body, not lawmakers. Generally in reference to abortion, but can also have to do with "decency laws" or prudish, backwards laws that restrict what they can do with their own body. Not a purely female problem, but they certainly have to bear the larger burden.

A lot of this has to do with biases and religious dogma, and people who think women and men are fundamentally different cognitively (they aren't). Even if they were, it doesn't justify the assumptions and difficulties they face by folks who just cant be bothered to figure out why folks might complain.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 22, 2018)

Looking at the Dragon Ball Wiki and see a Article titled

Move Over, Black Panther! These Badass Women Are the True Strength of Wakanda

The damn movie didn't even come out yet and the white folks Coon/feminist already talking shit


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 22, 2018)

Not


330 said:


> So much repressed anger. Let it all out buddy. Your tears are delicious
> 
> 
> - Sent from my MacBook worth 1+ years of (your) work



LOL not angry.  You are a moron.  Go ahead, quote me then edit the quote again.  Redact your reality just like T-Rump.  I guess that's how you pretend you are anything but shit.  Bono want the bitty?  You'll always be number 2! You just prove that God ruined a perfectly good asshole when he put teeth in your mouth.  Now go ahead and say I am crying or whatever.  You are still a turd.  I am gonna go get some from my beautiful wife.  Who loves me for me. Something you'll never have cause nobody love a turd.

Maybe when you learn to respect people then someone will respect you. Nah, nobody will ever like you for you. Nobody,


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Autonomy, as in bodily autonomy. Which means they get to choose what to do with their body, not lawmakers. Generally in reference to abortion, but can also have to do with "decency laws" or prudish, backwards laws that restrict what they can do with their own body. Not a purely female problem, but they certainly have to bear the larger burden.


We aren't talking about something that's only made by the woman though. Having a baby involves two people, so they shouldn't have 100% the right if the other person got something to say about that.

I'm also not going to discuss about when the fetus gets "human" enough to become a living being, but yeah, it does happen eventually and IMO we should define a limit. I'd definitely feel not OK for women to abort their 7-months fetuses.


mikefor20 said:


> Not
> 
> 
> LOL not angry.  You are a moron.  Go ahead, quote me then edit the quote again.  Redact your reality just like T-Rump.  I guess that's how you pretend you are anything but shit.  Bono want the bitty?  You'll always be number 2! You just prove that God ruined a perfectly good asshole when he put teeth in your mouth.  Now go ahead and say I am crying or whatever.  You are still a turd.  I am gonna go get some from my beautiful wife.  Who loves me for me. Something you'll never have cause nobody love a turd.
> ...








Look at that, you made me use a Trump meme even if I don't like the guy. Silly poor, envious people


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> I'll keep it short, but essentially, lawmakers keep trying to restrict the rights you assume women already have. It'll vary from state to state, but generally laws are passed that don't technically offend superior/federal laws, but do everything they can to minimize those rights. Women make one step forward, then some aholes try and restrict what they can and can't do.
> 
> For instance, technically, yes, they can get an abortion. If they drive for 4-8 hours, both way, to the only "authorized" clinic in the state that can do it. And sit through an hour or so of a "nurse" telling them how shitty of a person they are for wanting to do it. Then they have a 24 waiting period at the earliest before they can schedule for the actual procedure, to give the woman time to "reconsider". Then driving 4-8 hours again, both ways. Then you pay through the nose. IF you can schedule it sometime between 11-3, on tuesday, wednesday, or thursday. If you can do it before 2-4 weeks after getting pregnant. Hope you caught it early! These are the worst offending examples, but they are real examples of what is currently the law in some places, and what they keep trying to pass. This is how they limit rights, even if it's still technically legal. Easy access is a requirement for abortion to be considered actually allowed.
> 
> ...



People who get abortions are bad people. Sex makes babies, news flash. Then again idc if they want to get one or not just don't make me pay for it.

You can do whatever you want with your body just don't ask me to pay for it. When you ask the government to pay for something you are giving them power over that thing.

Men and women are different both physically and mentally. Thinking otherwise is silly.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> People who get abortions are bad people. Sex makes babies, news flash. Then again idc if they want to get one or not just don't make me pay for it.
> 
> You can do whatever you want with your body just don't ask me to pay for it. When you ask the government to pay for something you are giving them power over that thing.
> 
> Men and women are different both physically and mentally. Thinking otherwise is silly.


Hey wanna read something worst

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/9098984/8/MST3K-The-Fanfiction-Initiative


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> People who get abortions are bad people. Sex makes babies, news flash. Then again idc if they want to get one or not just don't make me pay for it.


Don't forget about rape victims though. Or kids that genuinely didn't know about this due to their stupid parents and dumb school.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> Don't forget about rape victims though. Or kids that genuinely didn't know about this due to their stupid parents and dumb school.



I was wondering when someone was going to me tin rape victims. OK the baby didn't do anything wrong. I mean it's not like they choseem their father so killing it seems wrong.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to me tin rape victims. OK the baby didn't do anything wrong. I mean it's not like they choseem their father so killing it seems wrong.


Still, we can't expect the woman to go through that. But I expect her to make the decision long before the fetus is formed too much.


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Then again idc if they want to get one or not just don't make me pay for it.



I hope one day you are desperately in need of help and it's refused because nobody wants to pay for it.



330 said:


> But I expect her to make the decision long before the fetus is formed too much.



It's not always possible, you have some people who are essentially going through a breakdown where their ability to think rationally has been destroyed.

Not being encumbered by religion, IMO a foetus has potential but it's not human. I could respect a vegan saying that killing foetus is morally wrong, but if you eat anything from an animal but want to ban abortions then you're hypocritical.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to me tin rape victims. OK the baby didn't do anything wrong. I mean it's not like they choseem their father so killing it seems wrong.



yea but im willing to bet most are drunken stupor or just promiscuity rather than 'rape'


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

smf said:


> I hope one day you are desperately in need of help and it's refused because nobody wants to pay for it.



I don't think I should be forced to pay for something I consider morally evil at point of gun.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> We aren't talking about something that's only made by the woman though. Having a baby involves two people, so they shouldn't have 100% the right if the other person got something to say about that.
> 
> I'm also not going to discuss about when the fetus gets "human" enough to become a living being, but yeah, it does happen eventually and IMO we should define a limit. I'd definitely feel not OK for women to abort their 7-months fetuses.



I think the usual scientifically agreed limit is around the third trimester, which is around 6 and a half months I think? I forget. Usually it's around when the fetus can be viable on its own.

And the male can give their input to the lady, but it's up to her. As it requires the female's body to incubate and before it eventually grows into a person, the male hardly has any right to say what happens to the woman's body. If the woman chooses to allow her body to be used as an incubator up until the point that the fetus can live on its own, then you might be able to start a conversation about how the man enters the picture. Yes, this does give the woman the power of choice over she chooses to allow the fertilized cells to eventually either become a person or not. But that's what you get when women are the only ones that can get pregnant. Nature did that part, so it's not something you can just hand-wave away because it's not equal. Their body, their decision. 

Though if they choose to go through with it and the man doesn't, there should be some paperwork that the man can sign that doesn't make him liable for the welfare of the kid (but that should only be a thing IF abortion is perfectly accessible with zero negative consequences for the women).


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I don't think I should be forced to pay for something I consider morally evil at point of gun.



You're morally evil for not helping those in need of abortions, so again I hope you need help because we won't pay for someone who is morally evil like you.

What would be great is if there was a national register, so when you call the police because someone is attacking you then they could just shrug their shoulders.



osaka35 said:


> Though if they choose to go through with it and the man doesn't, there should be some paperwork that the man can sign that doesn't make him liable for the welfare of the kid (but that should only be a thing IF abortion is perfectly accessible with zero negative consequences for the women).



I disagree, it shouldn't just be paperwork as it would be too open to misabuse. However now that women can claim rape if a man has sex with them when they are drunk, men should also be allowed to claim rape if a woman sleeps with them when the man is drunk. A man should obviously not have to financially support a child that was the result of him being raped.

But the woman should have to be prosecuted to get out of it. Equality would solve a lot of the problems.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> People who get abortions are bad people. Sex makes babies, news flash. Then again idc if they want to get one or not just don't make me pay for it.
> 
> You can do whatever you want with your body just don't ask me to pay for it. When you ask the government to pay for something you are giving them power over that thing.
> 
> Men and women are different both physically and mentally. Thinking otherwise is silly.


Fascinating. Nearly everything you said is wrong. You should probably find new sources for your information.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Fascinating. Nearly everything you said is wrong. You should probably find new sources for your information.



Please explain why I'm wrong.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> I don't think I should be forced to pay for something I consider morally evil at point of gun.


Tax money doesn't go to abortion services, some goes to Planned Parenthood for other services (like breast cancer screenings).  Regardless, we're still forced to pay for things we don't like constantly through taxes.  You don't get to pick and choose, otherwise I wouldn't have put up any money for the Iraq and Afghanistan wars.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> We aren't talking about something that's only made by the woman though. Having a baby involves two people, so they shouldn't have 100% the right if the other person got something to say about that.
> 
> I'm also not going to discuss about when the fetus gets "human" enough to become a living being, but yeah, it does happen eventually and IMO we should define a limit. I'd definitely feel not OK for women to abort their 7-months fetuses.
> 
> ...



Liar.  You ain't gotta lie to kick it.  In fact you don't need to kick it.  Go hang out with your boy T-Rump.  He lies and has no respect for women either. You are 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

mikefor20 said:


> Liar.  You ain't gotta lie to kick it.  In fact you don't need to kick it.  Go hang out with your boy T-Rump.  He lies and has no respect for women either. You are 2 peas in a pod.


Back already from "getting some from your wife" as you wrote a few minutes ago between your ramblings? Boy that's hilarious  please stop, you're killing me!


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> Back already from "getting some from your wife" as you wrote a few minutes ago between your ramblings? Boy that's hilarious  please stop, you're killing me!



She gives awesome head.  She actually loves me and likes making me feel good.  You probably never knew that felling before did you poor man rich man?  I hope you find love. And she (he?) takes half your shit,


----------



## 330 (Jan 22, 2018)

mikefor20 said:


> She gives awesome head.  She actually loves me and likes making me feel good.  You probably never knew that felling before did you poor man rich man?  I hope you find love. And she takes half your shit,


 oh fuck there go my kidneys!!!

We can discuss some more about your inferiority complex as soon as I get back from the hospital. Smh poor people will bitch about anything shiny they can't have.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Tax money doesn't go to abortion services, some goes to Planned Parenthood for other services (like breast cancer screenings).  Regardless, we're still forced to pay for things we don't like constantly through taxes.  You don't get to pick and choose, otherwise I wouldn't have put up any money for the Iraq and Afghanistan wars.




Abortion was brought to the table and I don't want to pay for it. If wars were brought to the table I would make a judgement as well. I think we can both agree the government does things with our tax money we rather they not do.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> People who get abortions are bad people. Sex makes babies, news flash. Then again idc if they want to get one or not just don't make me pay for it.
> 
> You can do whatever you want with your body just don't ask me to pay for it. When you ask the government to pay for something you are giving them power over that thing.
> 
> Men and women are different both physically and mentally. Thinking otherwise is silly.


Your moral imperative would seem to hinge on the idea that a fertilized egg is the equivalent to a baby that is just born. If this were true, I would agree. But this is not true. To understand why this is not true, we must understand a bit of biology and how cells and the like works. Essentially, a fertilized egg is a stem cell. A blue-print. You have a lot of those in your body, here and there. As a side-note, scientist are working on reprogramming those cells so they could become something that could eventually become a person  or, rather, it's possible, but we're still figuring out exactly how we'd handle those implications. Anyway, the important bit to take away from that is how a fertilized cell is more like...the plans to a person, not the final product. using the female's body for the parts needed, the cells eventually build a person and then that person is born. The point at which the plans become the person is arguable, but most people agree around the third trimester, for a variety of reasons that are too complex to easily explain. To put it simply: an abortion before a certain point is really just canceling the paperwork to getting a person built.

We have a government to handle the issues that we don't have time to handle as part of our day-to-day. We vote for folks who share our views, and we hope they pass laws that reflect our needs as a people and as a community. So then we can go about devoting ourselves to our passions and desires. We all put in money, the government provides services we want with that money that no one would be able to do on their own (roads, healthcare, utilities, etc). We want women to be able to have access to abortions easily, and with no judgement. So we want our tax money to provide for that. it's fairly straightforward.

Just saying giving them money gives them the power, is to misunderstand how the government works. The government is made up of people. Change the people, and the government will essentially function differently. That's why we vote.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Wow, a controversy board. If it's here, I might as well use it.
> 
> So.... What exactly were women marching for? I did a quick Google search and all the Wikipedia page said was "women's rights". That was vague so I Googled women's rights which told me, "Issues commonly associated with notions of women's rights include, though are not limited to, the right: to bodily integrity and autonomy; to be free from sexual violence; to vote; to hold public office; to enter into legal contracts; to have equal rights in family law; to work; to fair wages or equal pay; to have reproductive rights; to own property; to education." I'll go through these 1 by 1 because I'm confused.
> 
> ...




First off I'm gonna go on a tangent and take this bitch off topic for a second. THE WORLD IS NOT EVIL!. Repeat it with me. THE...WORLD...IS...NOT...EVIL. I am fucking tired of people lumping a few bad apples with the entirety of the human species. Humans are in a delicate state of our development but this shall pass. Humans have great potential and we will eventually reach that. Right now, we are dealing with growing pains. Oh and to cover all bases, I don't care about what some damn holy book says about people living in sin and born sinners. Why the fuck would said deity make people if we were so horrible. Babies aren't born thinking that they're going to start a global war. Everyone is born with the same curiosity about life and it's the environment in which we are raised in that changes us. so again, repeat with me.... THE... WORLD.... IS.... NOT.... EVIL..... 

Now, you may return to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Abortion was brought to the table and I don't want to pay for it. If wars were brought to the table I would make a judgement as well. I think we can both agree the government does things with our tax money we rather they not do.


It's a delicate subject, but it's about time we got over this issue.  Abortion has to be legal for those that need/want one.  Criminalizing it would just have us return to the days of back-alley abortionists.  Even with abortion legal, some people might have to seek alternatives because their state has closed all the clinics.  I believe there's like one clinic for all of Texas.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 22, 2018)

330 said:


> oh fuck there go my kidneys!!!
> 
> We can discuss some more about your inferiority complex as soon as I get back from the hospital. Smh poor people will bitch about anything shiny they can't have.


reminds me of this


Squekers are everywhere!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 22, 2018)

Not sure if it has been stated before in this thread, but the wage gap does not exist in the United States.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The draft has nothing to do with women's issues, and women weren't allowed in the military at the time.  Sure it was a benefit that they avoided the draft, but there might well have been plenty of women willing to join up who never got the chance.
> 
> In addition, guys who didn't want to go could just dodge the draft like Trump did.
> 
> ...


Its does when people complain that women had no power in the past. Its important to bring up male issues to show that males didn't always have the power, and give a more complete picture on women's issues, both males and females were discriminated against in different ways. You are under the assumption that I said women are secretly planning to oppress males, but I never said that. Both men and women needed to do what was needed to survive.

Earnings Gap
I recommend reading Warren Farrells book why men earn more. All my points are taken from the book.​

Males more often choose careers in hard sciences rather than liberal art.
Males more likely to work hazardous jobs. Hazardous jobs pay more.
Males more likely to work out door jobs. Like in rain, heat and snow.
Works in fields where you can't physically check out at the end of the day. Like Attorney vs Librarian.
Fields that have higher pay have lower fulfillment. Like working as an engineer rather than working in child care with kids.
Males more often choose fields that have higher financial and emotional risk, rather than picking a job that has more stability. Examples, venture capitalist vs super market cashier.
Males more often work in horrible shifts with horrible hours. Like Private practice medical doctor vs HMO doctor.
Males choose jobs with better pay that attracts less people. Like prison guard vs restaurant hostess. Many people wont choose prison guard so they increase pay to try to attract more people to that job.
Working with money is more likely going to earn you more money. It makes you good with money. Like Sales engineer vs french language scholar.
Even in the same field males choose higher paying sub fields. Surgeon vs Psychiatrist.
Males work more hours on average.
Males more often more years of experience in that specific job. Less likely to switch jobs as often.
Males work more weeks during the year.
Males are less absent from work.
Males more likely to commute farther for their job.
Men more likely to relocate for their job.
Males more often take bigger responsibilities even when job titles are the same.
Men more often pick jobs that are very dangerous and require less security.
And men overall produce more.
This is one the reasons why male life expectancy is shorter. Males choose stressful, less satisfying jobs, that takes a toll on their health, so they can make enough money to take care of their family. Men earn more not to discriminate against women, they earn more because they have responsibilities to take care of.​House wife is not work without pay​The husband earns more but the wife controls most of the husbands money. And the husbands money also becomes the wife's money. Who's the one that more often goes grocery shopping and chooses how to spend the money on food? Who's the one that takes the kids to go clothing shopping to buy them clothes? Who's the one that is more likely to choose what furniture to get and to make the majority of household decisions? Its mostly the women, while the male is at work.

Pew research shows that when it comes to household decisions is mostly women that are calling the shots. Even if the man earns more its mostly the female controlling the money. More money doesn't mean more decisions.
http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2008...at-home-public-mixed-on-gender-roles-in-jobs/

70% to 80% of all consumer purchases are made by women. Even though they earn less they are making the majority of purchases.
This is why studies shows shopping malls have more floor space dedicated selling women items instead of selling male stuff.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bridge...ould-know-about-women-consumers/#5ab12cbd6a8b
https://girlpowermarketing.com/statistics-purchasing-power-women/

Heres another about women making majority purchases in the home from Harvard business review.
https://hbr.org/2009/09/the-female-economy

And also women who are heads of household have a higher net worth than men. I mentioned this in one of your blogs. Im to lazy to retype it.
What should be considered in the wage gap debate is not only why males earn more, but how the money is spent afterwards and who's in control of that money. And women have a lot more control than people give credit to.​


----------



## Xzi (Jan 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Its important to bring up male issues to show that males didn't always have the power


Before I even read on from that, how do you equate women not being able to join the military as them having more power than men?  All the government/corporate leaders of the time were still men.  Women had fewer rights (during either draft) than men.

I'm not sure what tilted your views on this stuff so much, but we are not under, nor have we ever been under a Matriarchy in America.  Men founded this country and they're still the vast majority of its ruling class, it's as simple as that.  I didn't make it that way and you didn't make it that way, so there's no need to get offended or defensive over the facts.

Funny enough, the one time women were the big wage earners and the most important people in town were the early days of the wild West.  When they were prostitutes and madams in brothels, they would invest in other businesses and draw tourism, thus almost the entire town's economy was reliant on them.  I'm sure modern day women would be pretty split on bringing brothels back into the mainstream.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 23, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Tax money doesn't go to abortion services, some goes to Planned Parenthood for other services (like breast cancer screenings).  Regardless, we're still forced to pay for things we don't like constantly through taxes.  You don't get to pick and choose, otherwise I wouldn't have put up any money for the Iraq and Afghanistan wars.




I agree with you on this, mostly. The part about how we're forced to pay for things through our tax contributions that aren't how we want it spent - just a part of living in a representative democracy. But there are at least 17 states that still use _state_ Medicaid funds to pay for abortions. Technically they're not violating the Hyde amendment because as long as the amount they spend on abortions each year doesn't exceed the State's contribution to its overall Medicaid funding, they can say the money came strictly from in-state. Its a technicality, since money is fungible, but doesn't change that its still taxpayer-derived. I'm also not particularly opposed to it, but I would hope it is needs-based only (the daughter of a six-figure income household doesn't need the taxpayers to pay for her abortion so daddy doesn't find out).


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 23, 2018)

Chary said:


> Holy hot potatoes on a trampoline, what even is this thread.
> 
> As far as America goes, I really REALLY don't think we need yet another one of their oppression contest marches. We have issues on both sides, man and woman. Instead, people are running in circles, yet again trying to prove the wage gap exists once more.
> 
> ...



7 pages and I was looking to see if a woman posted here. Thankfully yes.

Also, something that's come to mind lately. The women complaining about this and that, you know, it's a lot worse in other countries. Can't remember what country doesn't allow this or didn't in the past, but women couldn't drive? Abu Dhabi or Qatar, something middle eastern, I vaguely remember some global news disaster involving Indian women kidnapped and such? Women forced into marriage by religion, doctrine, law, what have you. Meanwhile there's (unattractive) women accusing Franco of things more in line with someone that's just too horny and a little aggressive, and some of these women admitting to having crushes on him and not really calling him a monster, yet are monsters themselves for basically assassinating his career. And I'm not a big Franco fan, I'm attached loosely because he's tied to the best movie ever made, The Room, so he has my eternal respect for what he did for that movie and its backstory.

Franco and Aziz Ansari were the turning points for me, to where I'm thinking, "Okay, things are going way too far." It's funny how the witch hunts out in the real world are happening, but I just believed they only existed on the internet...like in this forum...ahem. Anyways.


----------



## Noj (Jan 24, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> its basically just a big "I hate white men and trump" rally


Its all swings and round abouts mate...ur turn, my turn, theirs honestly just like whats in fashion one big circle.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Polopop123 said:


> To comfort themselves for the pathetic life they’ve had so far? All the while young women are being stoned, mutulated and treated like shit in the Mide East and they don’t bat an eye. But hey, whay can ya do


Help both parties they both have valid causes whether they are being stoned or have pathetic lives eutopia baby 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Xzi said:


> Dear god, this is what happens in an echo chamber.  Yeah, all the men who established government and our nation's laws totally wrote them to fuck themselves over.  Makes sense.
> 
> That's why Donald Trump can be born into wealth, sit on his fat ass all his life doing nothing, and then be elected president.  Because he was being kept down by the woman Illuminati.  /s


Rofl

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## SG854 (Jan 25, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Before I even read on from that, how do you equate women not being able to join the military as them having more power than men?  All the government/corporate leaders of the time were still men.  Women had fewer rights (during either draft) than men.
> 
> I'm not sure what tilted your views on this stuff so much, but we are not under, nor have we ever been under a Matriarchy in America.  Men founded this country and they're still the vast majority of its ruling class, it's as simple as that.  I didn't make it that way and you didn't make it that way, so there's no need to get offended or defensive over the facts.
> 
> Funny enough, the one time women were the big wage earners and the most important people in town were the early days of the wild West.  When they were prostitutes and madams in brothels, they would invest in other businesses and draw tourism, thus almost the entire town's economy was reliant on them.  I'm sure modern day women would be pretty split on bringing brothels back into the mainstream.


I'll talk about the military in another post but I still have more on the wage gap I want to talk about.
Edit: Also I never said women had full power over men. Men not having power doesn't mean women have full power. They both needed to do what was necessary to survive.

The earnings gap is actually a mother and father gap. Women who don’t marry and don’t have kids actually out earn men who are never married and never had kids. Women who don’t have kids make 117% of what men who don’t have kids make. Does this mean women who don’t have kids are discriminating men who don’t have kids? No it doesn’t. Does this mean men who have kids are discriminating men who don’t have kids. No it doesn’t. When they don’t have kids women make choices men normally make and men without kids make choices women normally make causing this earnings gap.

Asian men earn 117% of what white men earn. Does this mean whites are being discriminated against and asians have power in society. No. It would be stupid to think so. Asians just make choices that makes them earn more.

The earnings gap is caused when couples have kids. Women more often take time away from work to take care of the kids, leading to less hours, less overtime, less night shifts, more part time and less money. People then say its not fair that women are disadvantaged for having kids and men aren’t. What people don’t realize is that men are also disadvantaged for having kids. Since the wife is now earning less the man now has to make up for what the wife is not making and also needs to earn more because he now has more mouths to feed. He has to work more over time, work night shifts, find jobs that he less likes, sometimes taking a second job, sometimes even giving up his dream job just so he can earn more. This is why men who have kids out earn men who don’t have kids. Because now there is an incentive to earn more. Its the kids that causes the Earnings gap.

Having kids mean more work for the man. Not many people likes work. Just look at all the comments of people saying they wish they didn’t have to work so much. They said they would rather be at home with their family and wish they had more free time for hobbies like video games. But they have to work to take care of financial responsibilities. People don’t see how having kids also disadvantages the man.

No competent economists takes the wage gap seriously. There are many studies that control for variables, and wage gap practically disappears. Some studies shows that even with controlled variables there is a few cents in the gap, but often they are missing other variables causing the gap, like for example not including wage negotiation, which men more often do. When you look overall at multiple studies and look to control for variables then wage gap becomes basically non existent.

Wage gap isn’t a systemic discrimination out to get women. Why would a man want women to be payed less, which would to less money for the family and more work for himself to make up that difference? And wouldn’t a women making less mean more women would be hired over a man, because more money for the company. Companies would jump at any chance to increase their earnings.

If people see that the wage gap isn’t caused by paying women less, which is illegal by law, they blame it on society. They say that there is social discrimination and no push for women to earn more. Like women not negotiating higher wages. When women have no incentive to earn more because she has a husband to make the majority of money then she doesn’t have that same pressure to negotiate higher wages like men do. Data showing more women working part time then men should show that women don’t have as much incentive to earn more right?

Also usually when women gets custody of their kids in divorce, and can’t afford to have their kids, they can get governmental state benefits to help with costs. When a man can’t pay child support he goes to jail, there is hardly any governmental help for him. The man now has an incentive to earn more and negotiate higher wages or else it jail for him. The women having government taking care of some of those costs for her doesn’t have that same incentive. If people want to remove societal factors that causes women to earn less, then they would have to get rid of governmental social programs that help women. And how many are willing to do that?

Also women being able to choose to stay at home with the kids shows that they have choices rather than lack of choice. Remember they can only do this with access to governmental programs, and having a husband that earns enough, and earns the majority of money. If there is no husband and no government, then they can’t be a stay at home mom, can’t work part time, and would be forced to work full time to pay for their expenses. When a couple has kids, especially the first few months, 40% of women choose to work full time, 40% become stay at home moms, and 20% have a mixture of both. While for the male his choices are work, work, and work. The woman has choices to pick a life style that caters to her needs while the man doesn’t.

There was an article about women in the UK being more and more the primary breadwinner and the women said that they didn’t like it. They said that they felt really intense pressure, tiredness and strain to earn the majority of the money, and to have other people rely on them to bring home a steady pay check. But I thought that when men had to do this and have society push them more to earn more it was called male privilege and patriarchal oppression?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 25, 2018)

Trump: I groped someone.
Protesters: He groped someone!
Trump Supporters: LIES! LIBERAL CONSPIRACIES! FAKE NEWS!!!!1111!!!1!


----------



## SG854 (Jan 25, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> 7 pages and I was looking to see if a woman posted here. Thankfully yes.
> 
> Also, something that's come to mind lately. The women complaining about this and that, you know, it's a lot worse in other countries. Can't remember what country doesn't allow this or didn't in the past, but women couldn't drive? Abu Dhabi or Qatar, something middle eastern, I vaguely remember some global news disaster involving Indian women kidnapped and such? Women forced into marriage by religion, doctrine, law, what have you. Meanwhile there's (unattractive) women accusing Franco of things more in line with someone that's just too horny and a little aggressive, and some of these women admitting to having crushes on him and not really calling him a monster, yet are monsters themselves for basically assassinating his career. And I'm not a big Franco fan, I'm attached loosely because he's tied to the best movie ever made, The Room, so he has my eternal respect for what he did for that movie and its backstory.
> 
> Franco and Aziz Ansari were the turning points for me, to where I'm thinking, "Okay, things are going way too far." It's funny how the witch hunts out in the real world are happening, but I just believed they only existed on the internet...like in this forum...ahem. Anyways.


People say it as if only women's thoughts matter in this situation. Usually things that affect women also affects men. When people only look for women's thoughts and not hear what males go through, its not wonder that peoples views are skewed, and don't see how males suffer, and since they don't hear about male suffering, they think they are privileged and benefiting at the expense of women. People say that men don't know what women go through. Well ok thats fine but women don't know what men go through.

In India there are anti male laws that deny men the same protection women have. The Indian Penal code has many laws that heavily discriminates men. There is a law in the Indian Penal code, that is abused by many women, that not only affects the man, but also his entire family. Its called 498a. Suicide rates for men in marriages is extremely high because of laws that discriminates against them.

Here is a suicide video of a man in India, crying on camera, because his wife prevented him from seeing his kids and said his wife ruined his life with 498A law.

And here is a very important video on India everyone should watch because it explains how men are heavily discriminated against in India's legal system. Men are just as important to the conversation as women.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 25, 2018)

SG854 said:


> People say it as if only women's thoughts matter in this situation. Usually things that affect women also affects men. When people only look for women's thoughts and not hear what males go through, its not wonder that peoples views are skewed, and don't see how males suffer, and since they don't hear about male suffering, they think they are privileged and benefiting at the expense of women. People say that men don't know what women go through. Well ok thats fine but women don't know what men go through.
> 
> In India there are anti male laws that deny men the same protection women have. The Indian Penal code has many laws that heavily discriminates men. There is a law in the Indian Penal code, that is abused by many women, that not only affects the man, but also his entire family. Its called 498a. Suicide rates for men in marriages is extremely high because of laws that discriminates against them.
> 
> ...




I guess I should've clarified that after reading loads of male thoughts on the matter, I just yearned for a female take. Variety, can't be faulted for that.


----------



## Kingy (Jan 25, 2018)

I really don't think these quote-on-quote "rights actvists" need to exist in most 1st world countries, especially since all of the reasons in the OP are not a problem. (Especially "equal pay"- the wage gap doesn't exist, it was disproven more times than Bill Gates' net worth) How about they march down into the Middle East instead, where there are actual problems needing to be solved?


----------



## pustal (Jan 25, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> I hadn't even realized the wage gap was made up, or even thought to consider it for that matter. I guess this is a classic example of acting without research.



Then have some actual research before accepting some random strangers BS: data.oecd.org/earnwage/gender-wage



Nerdtendo said:


> Wow, a controversy board. If it's here, I might as well use it.
> 
> So.... What exactly were women marching for? I did a quick Google search and all the Wikipedia page said was "women's rights". That was vague so I Googled women's rights which told me, "Issues commonly associated with notions of women's rights include, though are not limited to, the right: to bodily integrity and autonomy; to be free from sexual violence; to vote; to hold public office; to enter into legal contracts; to have equal rights in family law; to work; to fair wages or equal pay; to have reproductive rights; to own property; to education." I'll go through these 1 by 1 because I'm confused.
> 
> ...



As for your original questions, the protests were world wide and different countries provide different rights. As for the US, things awfully vary between states. Abortion can be either allowed, illegal or regulated in such a way it is difficult for women to get one. Insurance often covers Viagra while not birth control pills. Politicians in more conservative areas still say and defend sexist ideas, etc. These particular protests are also a way to call out that the US elected a self bragged sexual predator and many people are OK with this. Not to mention the Hollywood reveals empowered many women to speak up against abuses at the workplace.

On a side note, I understand many people in the gaming scene are angry at feminists because because a couple of years ago some women took advantage of the feminist struggle to make easy money from the video game market. And, for some reason, people are becoming more and more of dualities, not sure if because of US politics were the choice is always between two parties and extreme views, of for something else. But while these money grabbers made a living out of screaming nonsense, there are real problems out there that need to be addressed. In the case of video games in particular, honestly there are some issues - none that I ever heard pointed out by them - but not because there is a male patriarchy conspiring against women or misogyny but because many games are produced by people in a country or zone of the globe were the traditional roles of women have been hard to break. And this does not produce misogynistic people but rather people who are exposed to a false or dated view of women and act accordingly - and I'm thinking of kids who come around asking how to talk to girls, because they have different expectations to the role of the woman than women take, white knights who actually think a girl needs a guy to argue for them, etc - and then the haters who feel rejected because themselves cannot see how women are less different to men, etc.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 25, 2018)

TheKingy34 said:


> I really don't think these quote-on-quote "rights actvists" need to exist in most 1st world countries, especially since all of the reasons in the OP are not a problem. (Especially "equal pay"- the wage gap doesn't exist, it was disproven more times than Bill Gates' net worth) How about they march down into the Middle East instead, where there are actual problems needing to be solved?


You're saying the US has no problems? Nationalist filth detected.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2018)

http://www.businessinsider.com/women-are-less-likely-to-get-promoted-2015-10


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2018)

Interesting article, not sure what it is supposed to demonstrate and its ending thesis of "These results suggest that we're far from achieving gender equality in the workplace." seems at odds with the several of the "key results" they highlight in the preceding section. They also seem to swap between parity and equality where I am not sure they are the same thing.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 25, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Interesting article, not sure what it is supposed to demonstrate and its ending thesis of "These results suggest that we're far from achieving gender equality in the workplace." seems at odds with the several of the "key results" they highlight in the preceding section. They also seem to swap between parity and equality where I am not sure they are the same thing.


The article was more of just a digestible means of delivery for the study. The idea was to show that while, yes, on the surface level the issue of the wage gap would appear to have been solved, there's still clearly workplace discrimination that prevents women from earning the same amount by preventing promotions


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2018)

Is that what you took away from that? Nowhere close to that for me.

Nothing there particularly spoke to anything saying people don't want people with ovaries doing stuff, just that for whatever reason those with ovaries don't want it and don't push for it at the same rates and that might then be reflected in the numbers involved. The only things that came close have "say" in the point and that is not so useful from where I sit, though I am also not sure how you might quantify it, much less sample for it.

I have been involved in recruitment at various levels (distasteful I know) and it is an absolute bastard whether you are hiring C level or entry level, to downplay ovary bearers would only serve to lengthen your pain as far as I can see and nobody wants that. At the same time wanting to achieve population representation in your organisation for a thing is irrelevant as gender is pretty perverse and counterproductive.


----------



## blinkzane (Jan 26, 2018)

bling bling bling
delete me pweese


----------



## Noj (Jan 26, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I'll talk about the military in another post but I still have more on the wage gap I want to talk about.
> Edit: Also I never said women had full power over men. Men not having power doesn't mean women have full power. They both needed to do what was necessary to survive.
> 
> The earnings gap is actually a mother and father gap. Women who don’t marry and don’t have kids actually out earn men who are never married and never had kids. Women who don’t have kids make 117% of what men who don’t have kids make. Does this mean women who don’t have kids are discriminating men who don’t have kids? No it doesn’t. Does this mean men who have kids are discriminating men who don’t have kids. No it doesn’t. When they don’t have kids women make choices men normally make and men without kids make choices women normally make causing this earnings gap.
> ...


Found that an interesting read

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Viri (Jan 26, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I vaguely remember some global news disaster involving Indian women kidnapped and such?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bride_kidnapping
It's called "bride napping" and in some countries the police don't care, as it's part of their culture.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 26, 2018)

Modern feminism is a joke.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 26, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Modern feminism is a joke.


Modern everything is a joke because there are always those people within every group who want to take things to the extreme.  That's why we have the alt-right (neo-nazis, white nationalists, 1950s Republicans), Antifa, some overzealous sexual assault allegations (such as Aziz Ansari), North Korea, and Trump to deal with in modern America.  When Donald Trump is president, we *are* the joke.  You have to have the Joker's sick sense of humor to actually laugh at all of it, though, we're along for the ride on this out-of-control short bus with everybody else in the country who just wanted to play passive/neutral.

Actions have reactions, you see.  Extremes breed extremes.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 26, 2018)

We have equal pay here in the USA, because it would be illegal to discriminate. If anyone is getting less pay for the same work based on your sex, report it to the BBB immediately. Skip HR, skip supervisors, skip the CEO... Go right to the BBB. You won't face any resistance or retaliation this way, and those at fault will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Viri (Jan 31, 2018)

If we didn't have equal gender pay, you'd see a shit ton more females being hired, and guys getting dumped. They'll fire some people to hire someone from over seas, they'd for sure sack a guy for a girl in a heart beat, if they could pay her less. Hell, they'd even make the guy train her too, lol.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jan 31, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Modern feminism is a joke.


Another word for it is 3rd wave feminism and yes its a joke in 1st world countries.Their are still some 3rd world countries with bad culture but if you live in a first world country(like the US) you are not oppressed.I cannot really take american feminist seriously.


----------

